# Been there. And beyond.



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Julie and I have been married for 44 years. There have been rough times and good times. Times right now are very good as Julie and I have shared our individual takes on our relationship and some of our experience with intimate relationships with others.

I am 76 years old, have been through 6 months of being castrate and have experienced menopause due to treatment for prostate cancer.


----------

